# Virtual Sessions - Brass



## realbrass (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi All, good to make your acquaintance. Hugh from *Realbrass* here for the first time. I am a London (ish) based professional trumpet player (mostly West End) and I have recently started http://www.realbrass.co.uk offering high quality *remote brass sessions* to all who need them. It is particularly aimed at media composers (TV, Video Game & Film). The idea being that you can get a high quality recorded live musician onto you track without extra cost of studios, technical staff, contractors etc etc etc. I am not looking to undercut these professionals, merely to facilitate live music where it might not otherwise be possible due to budgetary constraints.

Anyway, please do have a look at my site and see what you think. There are plenty of examples to check out under the page Audio. All feedback welcome, and its a pleasure to be a part of this community.

Hugh


----------



## lux (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome here Hugh, services offering real musicians performances are always cool.

Enjoy Vicontrol.

Luca


----------



## realbrass (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Luca! Good to know and good to meet you.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 14, 2011)

Indeed! 

Welcome Hugh!


----------



## Blackster (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello Hugh and welcome!

I bookmarked your site  many greetings from Vienna.


----------

